# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Մենակ մնացած ծնողներ

## Աթեիստ

Թեման բացում եմ ավելի շատ արտահայտվելու, քան քննարկելու համար, բայց ամեն դեպքում հույս ունեմ հնչած կարծիքներն ինձ ինչ որ բանով կօգնեն։

Ծնողներն հորական տատիկիս (նախօրոք ասեմ՝ в гробу я её видел) ու եղբորս հետ ապրում էին Արմավիրում։ 2 տարի առաջ եղբայրս էլ եկավ էն եզրակացության, որ ապագադ էս երկրի հետ չի կարելի կապել ու մի ամիս առաջ հասավ նրան, որ Գերմանիայում աշխատանք ստացավ, հետն էլ ընտանիքին (կնոջն ու 2 երեխաներին) մոտը կանչելու իրավունք։ Արդյունքում շուտով ծնողները տանը մնալու են մենակ։ Հայրս աշխատում ա, իսկ մայրս խնամում էր երեխաներին։ Հիմա մերոնք ուզում են իմ ընտանիքը տեղափոխվի Արմավիր, ինչը ես հեչ չեմ ուզում ու դրա համար ունեմ և օբյեկտիվ, և՛ սուբյեկտիվ (ամենամեծը՝ տատու հետ նույն տանիքի տակ ապրելու սպառնալիքը) պատճառներ։

Համարյա նույն վիճակում ա աներձագս. քենիս շուտով գնում ա Իսպանիա (ամուսնացել ա), իսկ աներձագս աշխատում ա Դիլիջանում, ու ընտանիքով տեղափոխվել ա այնտեղ (իմ նման՝ վարձով)։

Ես դեռ չեմ էմ փորձել, բայց օրինակ աներձագս չի կարողանում ծնողներին համոզել, որ իրանց տունը թողնեն, գնան Դիլիջանում վարձով ապրեն։ Ես չեմ էլ պատկերացնում, որ կարող եմ մերոնց նման բան համոզել։

Շատ բարդ վիճակում եմ, ու չգիտեմ ինչ անեմ։
Համենայն դեպս նշեմ էն պատճառները, որոնց պատճառով չեմ ուզում գնալ Արմավիր։
1. Արմավիրից հաստատ հեծանիվով չեմ գա գործի, 
2. Ես ավտո չեմ քշում ու, եթե ինչ որ պատճառով գործս ուշ պրծավ, տուն հասնելոը դառնում ա պատմություն։
3. Էս տարի Կորյունին պտի դպրոց ուղարկեմ, իսկ Արմավիրում ոնց որ սաղ մենակ պետական (էշոտյանական) դպրոցներն են։
4. Կինս քաշվում ա ընտեղ
5. *Ամեն օր տատուս տեսնելու հեռանկար։*

Բայց մեկ ա, չեմ պատկերացնում մերոնք (ու աներ-զոքանչս) ոնց են լրիվ մենակ ապրելու։

----------

Մուշու (09.03.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Եթե ռոմանտիկանանք, լուծումն էն ա, որ էս երկիրը նենց լավ ընթացքի բերենք, որ Արմավիրում ապրելը մարդու համար դժոխք չլինի, որ կարողանաս գնաս, իրանց տան կողքը տուն առնես, երեխուդ լավ ուսումի տաս էնտեղ, դու էնտեղ լավ աշխատանք ունենաս:

Բայց դե դա հեռանկարային չի ու դժվար ա ակնկալել, որ մարդը իրա, իրա ընտանիքի, երեխեքի բարեկեցությունը հիմա կզոհի:

Դրա համար մեկ ա, միակ տարբերակը, ըստ իս, ինչքան էլ ցավալի ա, ամեն գնով համոզելն ա, որ իրանք գան: Կամ էլ կարողանալը թեկուզ նյութականով կարողանալ իրանց էնքան ապահովել, որ էնտեղ իրանց մենակ չզգան, շաբաթը/ամիսը մեկ իրանց այցելել, ամառները երեխեքին 1-2 ամսով մոտները ուղարկել, սքայփով ու հեռախոսով շփվել:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2015), Արշակ (09.03.2015), Շինարար (09.03.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդ աստիճան որ երազենք, լավագույնը կլներ, որ երկիրը էնքան վատը չըլներ, որ ախպերս ատամնաբուժարանը փակեր, թողներ գնար։ Էդ դեպքում ես էլ ռիսկ կանեի հիպոտեկով տուն առնել, էնքան մեծ որ մերոնց էլ բերեի մոտս։

----------

Chuk (09.03.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ աստիճան որ երազենք, լավագույնը կլներ, որ երկիրը էնքան վատը չըլներ, որ ախպերս ատամնաբուժարանը փակեր, թողներ գնար։ Էդ դեպքում ես էլ ռիսկ կանեի հիպոտեկով տուն առնել, էնքան մեծ որ մերոնց էլ բերեի մոտս։


Արտ ջան, վիճելի ա ահագին, որ ձերոնց համար քեզ մոտ լավ կլինի, չնայած մարդիկ տարբեր են լինում, բայց մեր հայկական իրականության մեջ մեծ մասամբ էնպես ա, որ մարդիկ կառչած են իրանց տնից, չեն ուզում տեղափոխվել, բայց ինչո՞ւ են մենակ, երկուսով են, դու էլ, ասաց Չուկը, հաճախ կայցելես, իրանք էլ հաճախ կայցելեն, կսովորեք:


Իհարկե տարբերություն կա նույն քաղաքում առանձին ապրելում ու տարբեր քաղաքներում ապրելուն, նույն քաղաքում կարող ես ամեն օր էլ այցելել, բայց դե ինչ արած, Արմավիրը էդքան հեռու չի, ամիսը երկու-երեք անգամ կարող ես այցելել: Ամեն օր կզանգեք, կխոսաք: Նախ դու ինքդ էդքան սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունիր իրավիճակը, որ կարողանաս ձերոնց էլ հանգիստ բացատրես, համոզես:

----------

Cassiopeia (09.03.2015), Sambitbaba (09.03.2015), Աթեիստ (09.03.2015), Կաթիլ (09.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (09.03.2015), Ուլուանա (09.03.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, վիճելի ա ահագին, որ ձերոնց համար քեզ մոտ լավ կլինի, չնայած մարդիկ տարբեր են լինում, բայց մեր հայկական իրականության մեջ մեծ մասամբ էնպես ա, որ մարդիկ կառչած են իրանց տնից, չեն ուզում տեղափոխվել, բայց ինչո՞ւ են մենակ, երկուսով են, դու էլ, ասաց Չուկը, հաճախ կայցելես, իրանք էլ հաճախ կայցելեն, կսովորեք:
> 
> 
> Իհարկե տարբերություն կա նույն քաղաքում առանձին ապրելում ու տարբեր քաղաքներում ապրելուն, նույն քաղաքում կարող ես ամեն օր էլ այցելել, բայց դե ինչ արած, Արմավիրը էդքան հեռու չի, ամիսը երկու-երեք անգամ կարող ես այցելել: Ամեն օր կզանգեք, կխոսաք: *Նախ դու ինքդ էդքան սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունիր իրավիճակը, որ կարողանաս ձերոնց էլ հանգիստ բացատրես, համոզես*:


Էս մասն ա, որ հըլը չեմ կարում։ Իրանք հարմարացնում, պարբերաբար մեզ այցելում են, բայց դե ...

----------


## Արշակ

Իհարկե, բարդ իրավիճակ ա․ ինքս չգիտեմ որն ա ճիշտ Չուկի ասած ռոմանտիկ իրավիճակից դուրս։ Բայց մի բան ա ուրախալի, որ Հայաստանում դեռ որդիներին հուզում ա ծնողների մենակ մնալու հարցը։

Ձեր ասած լավ, «նորմալ եվրոպական երկրներում», իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ Շվեդիայում (Շվեդիա եմ ասում, որտև էդ եմ ինչ–որ չափով աչքովս տեսել) տասնութ տարեկանից որդիները ծնողներից վերջապես պրծնում են  :LOL:  Ծնողներին սկզբում էդ դուր ա գալիս երևի, բայց թոշակի անցնելուց հետո գալիս ա տխուր միայնությունը։ ՈՒ պետությունը հպարտանում ա նրանով, որ կարողանում ա ծերերին բավարար թոշակ ու կարիքի դեպքում հատուկ խնամողներ հատկացնել, որով ապահովում են, որ ծերերը բարեկեցիկ կերպով միայնությունից ցնորվեն։ Իհարկե վստահ եմ, որ բացառություններ լինում են, բայց ինչքանով հասցրել եմ տեսնել, ընդհանուր առմամբ տենց ա։

Մի խոսքով, էս առումով Հայաստանի վատ կամ լավ երկիր լինելը շատ միանշանակ չի ինձ թվում ա։ Ամեն դեպքում ինքս կարծում եմ ծեր տարիքում կնախընտրեի թեկուզ ֆինանսապես անապահով, բայց հարազատ որդիների ու թոռների հետ շփումով ապրեի։ Ինչը չի նշանակում, թե պետք ա անպայման նույն տանը ապրել։ Հարևան տներում ապրելը երևի իդեալական տարբերակն ա։ 
Իսկ եթե իդեալականը հասանելի չի, ապա կարելի ա գոնե հաճախակի այցելել ծնողներին ու թոռնիկ–տատիկ–պապիկ շփումն ապահովել ինչ–որ չափով։ Աթեիստի նկարագրած պարագայում երևի մեջներից խելքին մոտիկ տարբերակը էդ ա։

----------

boooooooom (09.03.2015), Cassiopeia (09.03.2015), Chuk (09.03.2015), Աթեիստ (09.03.2015), Կաթիլ (09.03.2015), Ուլուանա (09.03.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

Մայրս ապրում է մենակ, Երևանում, իսկ ես ԱՄՆ–ում եմ։ Ճիշտ է ինքը շատ չի բողոքում, ամեն օր սկայպով շփվում ենք... 
Բայց ինձ սարսափեցնում է նրա մենակությունը։ Եթե ինքը մի բարի երկրում լիներ, բարի ընկերներով շրջապատված, ես այդքան ծանր չէի տանի մեր միջև հեռավորությունը։ 
Հիմա ելքեր եմ որոնում։

Կարծում եմ, ամեն ինչ կախված է պայմաններից... Լավ պայմանների դեպքում, եթե մարդիկ համար ու ապահով են իրենց զգում, կարելի է նաև իրարից հեռու ապրել։
Եթե բալանս չկա, ծնողներդ զբաղմունք չունեն, ապրում են ձանձրալի կյանքով, ապա միասին ապրելը ծնողներիդ կյաքնում ինչ–որ հետաքրքրություն է մտցնում, բայց դժբախտությունն այն է, որ նրանք այդ դեպքում ինչ–որ չափով ապրում են քո կյանքով և անխուսափելիորեն փորձում են քո կյանքը կառավարել։

Հետևաբար իդեալական տարբերակն է` առանձին ծնողներ ու զավակներ, որոնք իրարից շատ հեռու չեն ապրում, բոլորը ունեն զբաղմունք ու իրենց սեփական կյանքը։

----------

Cassiopeia (09.03.2015), Chuk (09.03.2015), Աթեիստ (09.03.2015), Արէա (09.03.2015), Լեո (09.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2015), Նոյեմ (24.12.2016), Ուլուանա (09.03.2015), Տրիբուն (09.03.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մայրս ապրում է մենակ, Երևանում, իսկ ես ԱՄՆ–ում եմ։ Ճիշտ է ինքը շատ չի բողոքում, ամեն օր սկայպով շփվում ենք... 
> Բայց ինձ սարսափեցնում է նրա մենակությունը։ Եթե ինքը մի բարի երկրում լիներ, բարի ընկերներով շրջապատված, ես այդքան ծանր չէի տանի մեր միջև հեռավորությունը։ 
> Հիմա ելքեր եմ որոնում։
> 
> Կարծում եմ, ամեն ինչ կախված է պայմաններից... Լավ պայմանների դեպքում, եթե մարդիկ համար ու ապահով են իրենց զգում, կարելի է նաև իրարից հեռու ապրել։
> Եթե բալանս չկա, ծնողներդ զբաղմունք չունեն, ապրում են ձանձրալի կյանքով, ապա միասին ապրելը ծնողներիդ կյաքնում ինչ–որ հետաքրքրություն է մտցնում, բայց դժբախտությունն այն է, որ նրանք այդ դեպքում ինչ–որ չափով ապրում են քո կյանքով և անխուսափելիորեն փորձում են քո կյանքը կառավարել։
> 
> Հետևաբար իդեալական տարբերակն է` առանձին ծնողներ ու զավակներ, որոնք իրարից շատ հեռու չեն ապրում, բոլորը ունեն զբաղմունք ու իրենց սեփական կյանքը։


Մամաս մանկավարժ ա, բայց վաղուց չի աշխատում, ու իրա զբաղմունքը ախպորս երեխաներն էին։ Հիմա ամբողջ օրը տանը մնալու ա տատուս հետ, որը շատ ուժեղ հոգեբանական վամպիր ա։ Երեկ իմացա, որ մամաս լրջորեն մտածում ա Կորյունին տանի իրա մոտ, իրա դասավանդած դպրոց ...։ Պարզ ա, որ ես նման բանի չեմ համաձայնի, բայց իրանց էլ լրիվ հասկանում եմ։ Էս են տարիքն ա, որ իրանց սաղ ուրախությունը թոռներն են, ու մի օր մնում են դատարկ տան մեջ։

----------


## keyboard

Լավ թեմա ա, հեսա ազատվեմ փիլիսոփայեմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (09.03.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աչքիս նախ տատիին ա պետք խփել ...

----------

Alphaone (09.03.2015), Mephistopheles (10.03.2015), Աթեիստ (09.03.2015)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աչքիս նախ տատիին ա պետք խփել ...


Էհ, տատու դարդը ոչ դուրս գար, էսքան չէի դարդոտի, բայց ...
Բնականից տարբերվող ցանկացած մահվան դեպքում առաջի կասկածյալը ես եմ ։)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ահագին դրական խորհուրդներ ու տեսակետներ հնչեցին, որոնցից շատերին համամիտ եմ։ Բայց թեման ուզում եմ մի քիչ ընդլայնել, հուսով եմ՝ Աթեիստը դեմ չի լինի, համ էլ քննարկվող կոնկրետ հարցի լուծումից հետո էլ քննարկումը կարող ա զարգանալ էդ ուղղությամբ։

Վատն էն ա, որ Հայաստանում ծնողների մենակ ապրելը մեծ մասամբ իսկապես իմաստազրկում ա նրանց կյանքը, որովհետև մոտավորապես վաթսունից հետո մարդիկ կարծես սեփական կյանք, կյանքի իմաստ, նպատակ ու հետաքրքրություն այլևս չեն ունենում, ու միակ իմաստը մնում ա թոռներին պահելը։ Սա մի տեսակ բոլորի մեջ շատ խորը նստած ու քննարկման ոչ ենթակա ընկալում ա, որ էդպես էլ պիտի լինի։ Իրականում սա բավական լուրջ խնդիր ա ու ինքն իրենով բազմաթիվ այլ խնդիրների հիմք ա հանդիսանում։ 

Ինձ ճանաչողները գիտեն, որ ԱՄՆ–ն չեմ սիրում լիքը առումներով, բայց որոշ բաներ կան, որոնց հետ կապված նախանձում եմ ամերիկացիներին ու շատ կուզենայի, որ Հայաստանում էլ էդպես լիներ։ Դրանցից մեկը ծերերի ապրելակերպն ա։ ԱՄՆ–ում մարդկանց կյանքը ոչ միայն չի ավարտվում վաթսունից հետո, այլև շատ դեպքերում, կարելի ա ասել, սկսվում ա նոր թափով, հաճախ՝ ավելի գունավոր ու հետաքրքիր, բացահայտումներով, նոր գիտելիքներով ու ձեռքբերումներով լի։ Մարդիկ ամենատարբեր խմբակների են հաճախում, արվեստով են զբաղվում, սպորտով են զբաղվում, նոր բաներ են սովորում, ճամփորդում են և այլն։ Ավարտվեց կյանքի մի փուլը, թոշակի անցան, անցնում են մյուս փուլին. կյանքը չի ավարտվում դրանով, փոխարենը նոր հետաքրքրություններ ու զբաղմունքներ են հայտնվում։ Մարդիկ մինչև 90 և ավել տարեկանը ակտիվ կյանք են վարում։ Դրա համար էլ ուշ են ծերանում ու ահագին երկար են ապրում։ Իսկ Հայաստանում ամենաուշը յոթանասունից սկսած՝ արդեն, կոպիտ ասած, մի տեսակ «ճամպրուկային» տրամադրություն ա տիրում (դեպի էն աշխարհ, էլի), շատ շուտ են հավեսները կորցնում լիքը բաներ անելու, դրա համար էլ համ ֆիզիկապես, համ հոգեպես շատ շուտ են ծերանում մերոնք։  

Իհարկե, հասկանալի ա, որ նոր զբաղմունքներն ու հետաքրքրություններն էլ շատ առումներով ֆինանսի հետ են կապված, բայց խնդիրն ի սկզբանե մտածելակերպն ա, կարծում եմ։ Հիշում եմ՝ մամաս հիսուն տարեկանում հանգամանքների բերումով որոշել էր երկրորդ բուհն ընդունվել, որոշ չուզող կոլեգաներ ասել էին՝ չի էլ ամաչում, էդ տարիքին որոշել ա նոր ինստիտուտ ընդունվել։ Ու սա ասողը քառասունն անց կին էր։ Այսինքն՝ էս մտածելակերպն ա, որ ամրապնդում ա էդ վիճակը՝ հնարավորինս շուտ ծերանալու, այլ կերպ ասած՝ իրենց «տարիքին» ու իրենց «հալով» մնալու։ Այսինքն՝ հասարակությունն ի սկզբանե որոշել ա, թե մենք երբ պիտի ծերանանք, որոշել ա, որ ինչ–որ տարիքից հետո էսինչ կամ էնինչ բանն անելը ամոթ ա, խայտառակություն ա, ո՞վ ա տեսել տենց բան... Էն դեպքում, երբ մեծ մասամբ ընդհանրապես ամոթի հարց չկա, ու ոչ մի տրամաբանական պատճառ չկա տվյալ բանը չանելու, ուղղակի ընդունված չի. ախր մարդիկ ի՞նչ կասեն։ Ու մարդիկ իրենք իրենց էլ են համոզում, որ էսինչ կամ էնինչ բանն անելու իրենց տարիքն անցել ա, հարկավոր ա հալով մնալ, տանը նստել ու խելոք թոռ պահել մենակ։ 

Չնայած վերջին ժամանակներում էդ մտածելակերպ շատ դանդաղ, բայց կարծես սկսում ա տեղի տալ Հայաստանում. շատ քիչ, բայց արդեն կարծես կան մարդիկ, ովքեր սկսել են անել «իրենց տարիքին ոչ հարիր» բաներ  :Jpit: , ու էդ պրոցեսը կարելի ա ու արժե հնարավորինս խթանել։ Ուղղակի էս հարցում, կարծում եմ, ջահելների, այսինքն՝ «ծեր» ծնողների երեխաների դերը շատ մեծ ա. ամենալավը մենք կարող ենք մեր ծնողներին համոզել, որ իրենք դեռ ջահել են ու դեռ լիքը հետաքրքրություններ ու զբաղմունքներ կարող են ունենալ կյանքում, բացի թոռ պահելուց։ Հասարակությունը՝ հասարակություն, բայց երեխաների հավանությունն ու քաջալերանքն էդ առումով ծնողներին շատ պետք են ու կարող են շատ բան փոխել։ Մի խոսքով՝ լուծումներից մեկն էս իրավիճակում, կարծում եմ, ծնողների համար ինչ–որ նոր հետաքրքրություն, նոր զբաղմունք գտնելն ա, որ իրենց կյանքի իմաստը մենակ ընտանիքին ծառայելով չսահմանափակեն, զգան, գիտակցեն, որ իրենք դեռ կարող են առանձին՝ սեփական հետաքրքրություններ ու նպատակներ էլ ունենալ ու իրենց կյանքը նաև դրանցով գունավորել ու իմաստավորել։ Ամենակարևորը էդ խորը նստած «ծերության» ընկալումը մարդկանց մեջ փոխելն ա։

----------

Apsara (26.08.2016), boooooooom (09.03.2015), Cassiopeia (09.03.2015), kitty (27.08.2016), Ruby Rue (09.03.2015), Աթեիստ (09.03.2015), Արէա (09.03.2015), Արշակ (12.03.2015), Մուշու (09.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2015), Ներսես_AM (09.03.2015), Շինարար (09.03.2015), Վիշապ (10.03.2015), Տրիբուն (09.03.2015)

----------


## Արէա

Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ, պատճառներից մեկն ու իմ կարծիքով գլխավորը հայաստանում ամուսինների իրար հետ ընկերություն չանելն ա։ Մեր բակում, ու հայաստանում բոլոր տեղերում էլ էսպես ա, երեկոները 30-40 տարեկանից բարձր զույգեր չես տեսնի, տղամարդիկ առանձին են խմբերով հավաքված, կանայք առանձին, իրար հետ հիմնականում չեն շփվում։ Էս պայմաններում միայնակ տարեց զույգի համար իհարկե բավականին դժվար ա ինչ որ կերպ հետաքրքրություն մտցնել իրենց կյանքում։
Ընդհանոր հետաքրքրություններ չունեն, միասին չեն զբոսնում, կինո թատրոն զվարճանքի վայրեր չեն գնում, զրուցելու թեմաներ առանձնապես չունեն։ Արևելասովետական հասարակության բնորոշ գծերից ա սա։ 
Դրա համար հայաստանում բոլոր միայնակ տարեց զույգերը հիմնական ում դժբախտ են, ու իրենց կամքից անկախ դժբախտացնում են իրենց զավակներին, խղճի խայթ առաջացնելով նրանց մոտ։

Լուծումը ավելի շատ ծնողների ձեռքում ա, քան զավակների։ Մարդիկ պիտի հասկանան որ երեխաների մասին պիտի հոգ տանեն մինչև նրանց ինքնուրույն կյանք սկսելը, կամ ընտանիք կազմելը։ Դրանից հետո հարաբերությունները պիտի կրեն ավելի շատ ընկերական, քան ծնող-զավակ բնույթ։ Այդ պահից սկսած ոչ-ոք այլևս ոչ մեկին ոչինչ պարտական չի։ Բոլորն իրենց պսրտականություններն արդեն կատարել են, ու մտնում են կյանքի նոր փուլ, անկախ անհաշիվ անքուն գիշերների, զրկանքերի, ուրախությունների և այլ սենտիմենտալ պահերի մասին հիշողությունների քանակից։

----------

boooooooom (09.03.2015), erexa (18.03.2015), kitty (27.08.2016), Աթեիստ (10.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2015), Ուլուանա (10.03.2015), Վիշապ (10.03.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

Ասեմ ծերացման ու ծեր տարիքի մարդկանց հետ ապրելու մի քանի այլ ասպեկտների՝ դժվարությունների մասին: Ոչ միշտ ա, որ էդ տարիքի մարդիկ կենսուրախ ու աշխատունակ են, որ Ուլուանայի նկարագրած հրաշալի սցենարով ապրեն, նույնիսկ եթե պայմաններ ստեղծվի: + տարիքային փոփոխություններ օրգանիզմում՝ լիքը հիվանդություններ, ֆիզիկական, մտավոր: Մարդիկ փոխվում են: Ձեռք են բերում նոր բնավորության գծեր, դառնում են քմահաճ, պահանջկոտ ու ահավոր ուշադրության կարիք են ունենում: Ամեն մի մանրուք պատմություն ա դառնում: Հաճախ մտածում են իրենց բեռ հանդիսանալու մասին: Իսկ բացասական բնավորության գծերը խորանում են: Էսպիսի մարդկանց խնամքը մի առանձին գիտություն ա, իրանց հետ մի հարկի տակ ապրելն էլ մեծ համբերություն ա պահանջում: Լիքը նրբություններ կան, որ համատեղ կյանքի ընթացքում ի հայտ են գալիս: Բացի դրանից մնացած անդամների վրա էլ սկսում են ազդել տարատեսակ մանրուքներ, նյարդայնացնել, որ ասենք կողքից դա կարա լրիվ անմեղ թվա: Դրական խորհուրդները լավ բան են, բայց սրանք էլ պետք ա հաշվի առնեցվի, որ ասենք չապրես մեկի հետ ու սաղ օրը մտածես թե երբ ա վերջապես մեռնելու, որ հոգը թափես:

----------

boooooooom (09.03.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ, պատճառներից մեկն ու իմ կարծիքով գլխավորը* հայաստանում ամուսինների իրար հետ ընկերություն չանելն ա։ Մեր բակում, ու հայաստանում բոլոր տեղերում էլ էսպես ա, երեկոները 30-40 տարեկանից բարձր զույգեր չես տեսնի, տղամարդիկ առանձին են խմբերով հավաքված, կանայք առանձին, իրար հետ հիմնականում չեն շփվում։ Էս պայմաններում միայնակ տարեց զույգի համար իհարկե բավականին դժվար ա ինչ որ կերպ հետաքրքրություն մտցնել իրենց կյանքում։*
> Ընդհանոր հետաքրքրություններ չունեն, միասին չեն զբոսնում, կինո թատրոն զվարճանքի վայրեր չեն գնում, զրուցելու թեմաներ առանձնապես չունեն։ Արևելասովետական հասարակության բնորոշ գծերից ա սա։ 
> Դրա համար հայաստանում բոլոր միայնակ տարեց զույգերը հիմնական ում դժբախտ են, ու իրենց կամքից անկախ դժբախտացնում են իրենց զավակներին, խղճի խայթ առաջացնելով նրանց մոտ։
> 
> Լուծումը ավելի շատ ծնողների ձեռքում ա, քան զավակների։ Մարդիկ պիտի հասկանան որ երեխաների մասին պիտի հոգ տանեն մինչև նրանց ինքնուրույն կյանք սկսելը, կամ ընտանիք կազմելը։ Դրանից հետո հարաբերությունները պիտի կրեն ավելի շատ ընկերական, քան ծնող-զավակ բնույթ։ Այդ պահից սկսած ոչ-ոք այլևս ոչ մեկին ոչինչ պարտական չի։ Բոլորն իրենց պսրտականություններն արդեն կատարել են, ու մտնում են կյանքի նոր փուլ, անկախ անհաշիվ անքուն գիշերների, զրկանքերի, ուրախությունների և այլ սենտիմենտալ պահերի մասին հիշողությունների քանակից։


էս ընդգծված մասի վերաբերյալ մի բան էլ ասեմ, դա ջահելության աճող անտարբերությունն ա տարիքով մարդկանց հանդեպ: Դա կարար լրացուցիչ հետաքրքրություն լիներ իրենց համար: Խոսքը իհարկե մենակ հարազատ բարեկամի մասին չի այլ ընդհանուր

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ապեր… նայի ինչ ես անում… դուք տեղափոխվում եք Արմավիր… ձերոնց տեղափոխում ես ձեր տուն… տենց դու ամեն օր գօրծի կեթաս, լանչին ձերոնց կտենաս, կամ էլ գործի վերջում կմտնես մի հատ կոֆե կխմես… հեծանիվդ թողում ես ձերոնց տանը որ արմավիրից գասձերոնց ու ընդեղից հեծանիվով գնաս գործի… շատ եղավ գործը էդ օրը ձերոնց տանը մնա… երեխեքը կարա դպրոց գնան Երևանում, ձերոնց մոտ էլտնային աշխատանքներն անեն…

Տատուն գյուլլում ենք…

կամ էլ հանձնի ռեսայքլինգի…

----------


## LisBeth

> Ապեր… նայի ինչ ես անում… դուք տեղափոխվում եք Արմավիր… ձերոնց տեղափոխում ես ձեր տուն… տենց դու ամեն օր գօրծի կեթաս, լանչին ձերոնց կտենաս, կամ էլ գործի վերջում կմտնես մի հատ կոֆե կխմես… հեծանիվդ թողում ես ձերոնց տանը որ արմավիրից գասձերոնց ու ընդեղից հեծանիվով գնաս գործի… շատ եղավ գործը էդ օրը ձերոնց տանը մնա… երեխեքը կարա դպրոց գնան Երևանում, ձերոնց մոտ էլտնային աշխատանքներն անեն…
> 
> Տատուն գյուլլում ենք…
> 
> կամ էլ հանձնի ռեսայքլինգի…


կամ էլ փսիխոդելիկների վրա նստացնել, ինքը իրա գլյուկների հետ հանգիստ կապրի... երկնքից էլ կընկնի 3 խնձոր

ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր ա մարդ ինչ կարա անի, որ թոռը իրա հանդեպ տենց ջերմ... չէ... բուռն զգացմունքներ ունենա, կարծում եմ դա խիստ անձնական ա, բայց մեկա ա հետաքրքրիր ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կամ էլ փսիխոդելիկների վրա նստացնել, ինքը իրա գլյուկների հետ հանգիստ կապրի... երկնքից էլ կընկնի 3 խնձոր
> 
> ինձ օրինակ հետաքրքիր ա մարդ ինչ կարա անի, որ թոռը իրա հանդեպ տենց ջերմ... չէ... բուռն զգացմունքներ ունենա, կարծում եմ դա խիստ անձնական ա, բայց մեկա ա հետաքրքրիր ա


օքեյ, լավ… թող տան ձեզ, վրեն գիտական փորձեր արեք… 

ինչ իմանաս Լիզ, հլա ես որ սենց գրում եմ, մի տեսակ քաշվելով եմ գրում… հիմա շուն ա գել ա՝ տատ ա…

----------


## keyboard

Իմ անհամեստ կարծիքով մենք, մասնավորապես հայերս, մեր կյանքի մի մասը ապրում ենք ծնողների, մյուսը՝ երեխաների համար:
Մինչև ընտանիք կազմելը, մենք փորձում ենք հնարավորինս ուգաձիծ անել մեր ծնեղներին, որ նրանք մեր համար չամաչեն, շատ ժամանակ կրթություն և այլն մենք անում ենք էն բանի համար, որ մեր ծնողներն են դա ուզում, քանզի էդ տարիքում քչերն են մտածում ուսման ու ապագայի մասին, փորներս կուշտ լինի, տեղներս տաք, ընԳերուհուն խփենք թևներիս տակ ու ֆռֆռանք:
Սակայն դրանով ինչքան էլ որ հակասական ա, մեր մեջ չի ձևաորվում ինքնուրույնություն, մենք միշտ կախված ենք լինում ծնողներից, ինչն էլ իր հերթին հասցնում ա ծնողների կախվածությունը մեզնից:
Ես,որ պատրաստվում էի ընտանիք կազմելու, քննարկվում էր ծնողներից առանձին ապրելու տարբերակը, բայց դե հայկական մտածելակերպը միանգամից հետ մղեց էդ քննարկումը ու միանշանակ ընտրվեց ծնողների հետ  ապրելու տարբերակը:
Ճիշտ ա, փառք տիեզերքին ու ընդեղ եղող մեկին, որ մեր ընտանիքը հարևանների ու հասարակության համար փսփսալու ոչ մի առիթ չունեցող ընտանիք ա, տնեցիք իրար հետ էնքան լավ են, որ մեկ-մեկ հավատդ չի գալիս, որ դա իրական ա, բայց էսքանի հետ մեկտեղ ծնողների հետ ապրելը սխալ ա:
Երբ մենք հետ մղեցինք առանձին ապրելու հնարավորությունն ու հեռանկարը, արդյունքում ունեցա  էն, ինչը բավական բացասական ազդեց կոնկրետ իմ վրա: Առանձին ապրելու հիմնական դեմ արգումենը այն էր, որ էդ եքյա տունը թողած, մենք պիտի գնայինք ու վարձով ապրեինք, բա ամոթ չի՞, բա ի՞նչ կմտածեն հարևաններն ու բարեկամները, ծանոթներն ու ընկերները: Ինչ ստացվեց, ապրելով էդ տանը, իմ համար դարձավ երկրորդական, մեկ այլ բնակարան ունենալու հեռանկարը և ամենակարևորը ինքնուրույնությունը: Հա, ես աշխատում էի/եմ, վատ չեմ վաստակում, կուրսեցիս էլ աշխատում ա, էլի վատ չի վաստակում, փառք բարձրյալին, հասցնում ենք, սոված չենք, երբեմն նեղվում ենք, բայց դա էլ կուղղվի, էդպես չի մնա, բայց արի ու տես, որ հորս մահը, որ կյանքից հեռացավ 60 տարեկանում, ես մինչև հիմա չեմ կարում մարսեմ, քանի որ ես ուղղակի սովոր չէի, որ իմ տան մեջ ինքը չկա, ես ուղղակի սովոր չէի, որ ինքը իմ կողքին չի, հա, կարևոր չի, որ առանձին ապրեինք էլ, հորս կորուստը միանշանակ նույն կերպ էր ազդելու իմ վրա, բայց էն տարբերությամբ, որ ես ինքնուրույն կլինեի, իսկ հիմա կան բաներ, որոնց լուծումն ու որոշումը ես շատ դժվար եմ գտնում, քանի որ նախկինում դա հայրս անում էր, ու ես դրա մասին անգամ երևի չգիտեի էլ:
Իմ կարծիքով ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի, պետք է առանձին ապրել ու ոչ միայն ինքնուրույնության, այլ հարմարության ու միմյանցից ՙչհոգնելու՚ համար:
Կան հասրակ բաներ կենցաղում, որ ծնողների ներկայությունը ճնշում է կամ քո ներկայությունը կարող է ճնշել ծնողներին ու սենց շարունակ:
Արտ, մասնավորապես քո դեպքի համար ասեմ, քո տատու պես մի պապ էլ ես ունեմ, ոնց բոլորդ գիտեք, որ իրա կյանքի գերնպատակն ա ուտելը, ուտելը, ուտելը, ուտելը, ուտելը, ուտելը... ինքը էնքան անհոգ ա ապրում, որ երկու զավակների կորուստը իրան անգամ չծերացրեց, կնոջ կորուստը իրա համար տառապանքներից ազատում էր, որտև տատս հիվանդ էր ու իրա համար բեռ:
Նման մարդու հետ ապրելը դժոխք ա, միայն իրա բացասական էներգիան էնքան ա ազդում իմ վրա, որ ասել քեզ թե մի բան եղավ, առաջին կասկախյալը ես եմ:
Ուղղակի իմ բախտը բերել ա, որ մեր տունը փոքր ինչ առանձին ա ու իրա ներկայությունը ես շատ չեմ զգում, բայց նույն տան մեջ իրա հետ ես միանշանակ չեմ ապրի, անգամ եթե ծնողներս ինձ դրա համար մեղադրեն:
Ինձ թվում ա քո Արմավիր տեղափոխվելը սխալ ա, եթե ծնողներիդ համոզես բերես դա հաստատ ամենաօպտիմալ լուծումը կլինի, չնայած ես կարծում եմ իրենց էլ ա հանգիստ պետք ու մտածելակերպի փոփոխություն, որ իրանք միասին գտնեն հետաքրքրություններ, ոնց որ Արէան ասեց ու փորձեն համ իրենք վայելեն կյանքը, համ՝ օգնեն ձեզ, երեխաների ու մնացաց հարցերով:
Ես իմ ծնողների համար ոչինչ չեմ խնայի, բայց որ փոխելու հնարավորություն ունենայի, իրանց հետ չէի ապրի ու սա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ ես չեմ հարգում մեծերին կամ ծնողներիս, սա չի նշանակում, որ ես միայն իմ մասին եմ մտածում, սա ընդամենը նշանակում ա էն, որ ես ուզում եմ, որ իմ ծնողներն էլ ապրեն իրենց կյանքը, որ մայրս չմտածի իմ ու կուրսեցուս տուն գալուց հացը չի հասցրել սարքի, ինքն ա, մի կտոր հաց բրդուճ կանի, կնստի դիվանին կհանգստանա, դուրս կգա քայլելու, ընկերուհու տուն կգնա, մարդկանց հետ կշփվի, մեր տուն կգա երեխեքին կպահի, մենք թատրոն կամ կինո կգնանք ու սենց:
Ու սա էն նյութական բաներն են, որ ես նշում եմ, բայց հոգեբանական էլ կա, որ իրոք հոգսն ու էդ ապրումները ծերացնում ու մահվան են տանում մարդկանց:
Չգիտեմ ինչքանով պարզ գրեցի մտածելիքս, բայց քանի առանձին ապրելու հնարավորություն կա, պիտի օգտվես ի տոչկա…

----------

Apsara (26.08.2016), Cassiopeia (10.03.2015), GriFFin (10.03.2015), kitty (27.08.2016), Աթեիստ (10.03.2015), Արէա (10.03.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.03.2015), Ուլուանա (10.03.2015), Տրիբուն (11.03.2015)

----------


## Apsara

էս ակումբում ինչ կայֆ մարդիկ կան, կարդում ու հասկանում ես, թե ինչքան հասուն ու խելացի կարող է լինել սովորական մարդու տեսակետը:
Հետաքրքիր ա, ոնց լուշվեց էս հարցը Աթեիստի համար, իր ներաշխարհի, համակերպվեց, որ ծնողները «մենակ» մնացին, թե դեռ տանջվում ա:

Իսկ ես դեռ մի մակարդակում եմ, որ ցանկացած հարցի լուծում գտնում եմ ինքս ինձ  այդ մարդկանց տեղը դնելով և առաջնորդվելով, իսկ ինչ կանեի ես-ով: Ես դեմ չէի լինի մենակ մնալ, հաստատ չէի ձանձրանա, վրեդնի կիսուրիս չէի նկատի տանը, մի ձև շփումը կհասցնեի մինիմալի՝ ուտելիք, բարև, բարի գիշեր:
Որպես մենակ մնացող ծնողի զավակ, իրենց կհորդորեի  կյանքի հաճույքները վայելել վերջապես, չնայած Արմավիրում չգիտեմ, երևի ոչ թատրոն ոչ համերգ ոչ կինո չկա, բայց կարելի ա ասենք համոզել, որ վերջապես սկսեն ծաղիկների՝ մանուշակների բազմացմամբ զբաղվել, նվիրել մարդկանց, ով չունի, կամ մի ուրիշ նման գործ, կարող ա նույնիսկ տնային կենդանի նվիրեի և խնդրեի պահել որ երեխեքը գան գոնե իրենց տանը կենդանու հետ առընչվեն: Դա իհարկե պատրվակներ կլինեին, բայց կհամոզեի ու դեռ կզանգեի ու կհարցնեի գործերը ոնց են գնում, մանուշակը նոր տերև տվել ա՞, իսկ շունիկը սովորել ա դրսում իրա գործերը անել և այլն:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.08.2016), kitty (27.08.2016), Աթեիստ (27.08.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վարդ ջան, էս պատմության մի էջը փակվել ա, մյուսն ա բացվել, բայց որը դեռ միայն անորոշ վիճակ ա։

----------

Apsara (27.08.2016), Մուշու (27.08.2016)

----------

